

Show HN: GBX St. George, the forging of a legend, a medieval Android gamebook - im_dario
http://gbx.epnuke.com/eng/

======
im_dario
Just a piece of background: We are a new startup from Catalonia and this is
our first gamebook, which is a trilogy. Indeed, this is the very first product
we release and it is free.

Probably you may remember those "Choose your own adventure" books from 80's.
Now imagine them in you Android device (or other, coming soon): this is GBX, a
Gamebook Experience :) You can find the crew that made it possible at
<http://gbx.epnuke.com/eng/about/>

You can find the app at the Market:
<https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gamebook>

